

Visual Studio commands - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0170/

======
AndreyKarpov
Developing extension packages for Visual Studio 2005/2008/2010/2012 using C#
with real-life samples. PART N3.

This article deals with creation, utilization and handling of Visual Studio
commands in its extension modules through automation object model APIs and IDE
services. The relations between IDE commands and environment UI elements, such
as user menus and toolbars, will also be examined.

~~~
josteink
While I'm sure that you've put a lot of work into it and that it might be a
good read for the right audience, the key to getting people's attention is
having a good headline. People demand a good, concise and descriptive headline
these days.

The headline for this submission could definitely use some improvements.

~~~
mooism2
Seconded.

The headline “Visual Studio commands” suggests an article containing such
nuggets of wisdom as _“You can press F5 to compile and run your program”_. It
fails to communicate what the article is actually about.

------
batgaijin
Is there a single YC startup that's using the Microsoft stack?

~~~
ericcholis
I'm just going on my gut here, but it's doubtful that many startups are using
the MS stack. It's not for lack of a good IDE, community, or even language
features. It simply comes down to cost.

There are a myriad of free or low cost alternatives that make the MS stack
seem monolithic and unusable.

Hell, I work for a company that had been using a MS product for years. We
recently switched to PHP, and are likely to use Flask or Django and PostgreSQL
for our next product.

~~~
daigoba66
That's what <http://www.microsoft.com/bizspark/about/> is for. Free software
licenses for 3 years. The catch is that you'll be then tied to the Microsoft
platform. And afterwards you'll have the privileged of paying for licenses.

And really for an established company it's not that expensive. Except for SQL
Server Enterprise. They like to rob you blind on "Enterprise" licenses (which
is what you need for the useful High Availability features).

~~~
vyrotek
We did the BizSpark program and loved it. In fact, our 3 year period is almost
up. I don't get why people think you end up stuck with having to buy a bunch
of licenses. Azure has basically changed all that now. Just like any other
cloud platform, you pay for what you use. Except in this case you get IIS, SQL
Server and many other enterprise level services.

In case anyone was curious, here is the email they send you at the end of the
program.

 _"Your graduation from the Microsoft BizSpark program is just one month away!

The great news is that you can complete the graduation process in just three
simple steps: Answer a few questions. Give us a little feedback. Get your
licenses. The entire process takes just minutes. Since there are both business
and technical questions, however, we do recommend both the CTO and the CEO
take the time to go through the process together.

If you complete the graduation process by your graduation date, you may keep
and continue to use all the software you received as part of your BizSpark
MSDN Subscription for development and testing purposes. If your startup has
servers in production, you will have perpetual rights to your Windows and SQL
Server software solution production licenses. And, we have removed the $100
exit fee for the BizSpark program."_

~~~
michielvoo
It used to be the case that you had to either pay for the licenses or pay a
$100 'exit fee'. I was under that impression still, but it must've changed
recently?

I guess Microsoft's idea is that if your company does graduate after three
years, it's bound to buy upgrades and/or new licenses for the development
tools somewhere in the near future. So the actual revenue is deferred to make
the offer more attractive.

------
AndreyKarpov
Continue: Visual Studio tool windows - <http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0171/>

